# Cyprus



## ornata (Mar 18, 2008)

here are some more pictures from Cyprus, is it possible I have posted some of them before..

a haunting spider







Me searching for C gracile habitat, the dog seemd to be a explorer also





































C. gracile habitat













C gracile nests













C gracile







The beach:razz: 







Me under water:}


----------



## Aztek (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes!
:clap:


----------



## Blaster (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome! Gotta visit Cyprus one day...


----------



## ornata (Mar 31, 2008)

Blaster said:


> Awesome! Gotta visit Cyprus one day...


jepp, I have been there 3 times searching for C gracile. Unfortenly, I dident have a good camera in any of those trips...so I do not have many  photos to show you:/

But if you like to combine party, beautiful beaches and tarantula exploring, Cyprus is perfect


----------



## Blaster (Apr 12, 2008)

ornata said:


> jepp, I have been there 3 times searching for C gracile. Unfortenly, I dident have a good camera in any of those trips...so I do not have many  photos to show you:/


That's a pity, but okay, no problem.  Be sure to take some photos next time! ;-)



ornata said:


> But if you like to combine party, beautiful beaches and tarantula exploring, Cyprus is perfect


Hell yes! I'll surely go there someday.
Take care, Matt.


----------



## pato_chacoana (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh it seems really boring that paradise beach!!! What a place! It's a bit crowded for me though  

Pato


----------

